# Converting hard-wired baseboard heater to plug



## Mia (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello, a very cold newbie here in need of assistance. I'm hoping someone here can tell me why it's not possible to convert a hard-wired baseboard heater into a plug style; it's possible to safely do so with light fixtures, etc., so I'm baffled as to why Cadet's FAQ page says I can't convert their hard-wired style baseboard heater into a plug style. (http://www.cadetco.com/support/faq/1004.html) The smaller units run in the 750 watt/6.25 amp range, so it's not as though a cord couldn't handle the draw or would melt, or that it would trip the receptacle's circuit.

I know that it's not terribly difficult to install them hard-wired, as I have 2 already; however, although I could certainly fish/run the romex myself, I can't attach the romex myself into the CB panel, and local electricians would charge me a minimum $75 trip charge to come out and do that 5 minute attachment. It's money I literally do not have, and if I could just wire a plug onto this heater, I'd be saved.

Can anyone tell me if such an adaptation is possible/safe, and if not, why not? Thank you so much!


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Most likely the UL test was only done as a hard-wired unit. Plus, the units most likely don't have an internal thermostat. Could you just go buy a stand-alone corded heater? What's preventing you from hard wiring the unit? If you have the room in your panel, I'm sure we could walk you through connecting the circuit breaker in the panel.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

All appliances are UL listed. Change, or alter the product in any way, you remove the UL listing.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

A stand-alone unit will not have the tip-over shutoff that a portable unit would have.

As others alluded to you need to follow the manufacturers instructions. If they say not to cord connect you do not add a cord.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Why not buy a stand alone space heater which is designed to be plugged in, has tip over protection, the correct wire, etc.?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

There are plenty portable baseboard heater on market and they will included all the safety requirement { typically will have tip over cutout switch and overheat thermosat } plus factory cord attachment the whole thing typically under 40€ or less.

By time you have to buy all the indivual parts to order to meet the safety code the cost will just justified by just buy a portable baseboard heater little cheaper and you don't have to worry about connections etc .,,


The perament baseboard heater do not have tipover protection but they do have overheat protection in there.

Plus what more majorty of perament baseboard heater do not have a thermosat included so you have to buy it seperated.

Merci,Marc


----------

